# Returned in a TT!



## tt ted (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi everyone

I am back after a break and dabble with other brands. 

Bought myself a lovely 2001 TT 225 Coupe in Silver as a long term keeper. Had several before including V6 (chain and gearbox worries included - but it was stonking) but really love the simplicity off the 225. 

I wanted an example as near to factory specification as possible so i could subtly upgrade, and this certainly is. 

61k Full history - most of it Audi
Grey Alcantara - My preference 
No map or engine mods
17 inch wheels (which will go for 18's)
Original stereo
Stacks of papers including original order
No cup holder 😟

Few jobs to do, bought from a lovely couple but it was a bit dirty! Interior cleaned up like new, carpets ok - needs new mats, a subtle bluetooth fitting, facelift / V6 grill and V6 rear diffuser, and small paintwork / maybe replace one wing. Then it gets used!

I have some other cars for everyday use so it won't see many miles! Good to be back, i have had more TT's than any other car so must be something about them! It does feel a little slower than when i first had one in mid 2000's

John


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi John, Welcome back to MK 1 ownership
Hoggy  ,


----------



## tt ted (Nov 28, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi John, Welcome back to MK 1 ownership
> Hoggy  ,


Hoggy 

Good to see you are still here! 

J


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome back😁


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Welcome back,,,,


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Welcome to the forums! Enjoy the mod projects


----------



## kriscwales (Feb 17, 2019)

Welcome back 😀


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Welcome back John,,,
congrats on your new coupe
great to see quite a few new and returning members who want to keep these great little cars on the road,,


----------



## tt ted (Nov 28, 2009)

Jay225 said:


> Welcome back John,,,
> congrats on your new coupe
> great to see quite a few new and returning members who want to keep these great little cars on the road,,


Yes - I have a few cars my daily is an RS5 4.2 which is lovely, but there is just something about a TT. I really wanted Silver and Alcantara so very happy. 
My children (18,16, and 9) all love it as well, they like I, think it has the best heated seats of any car I've owned! Enjoying searching for all those small parts now!


----------

